# Need help on accessories



## girl2006 (Oct 27, 2007)

I just bought a dress that has the same cut as the black one but in the color silver like the 2nd picture. I am having trouble finding shoes that go with it. What type or shoe and color would you guys suggest to go with the silver dress? Also any other suggestions on accessories to go with it! Thanks


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 27, 2007)

silver to me is a neutral, just a shinier version of gray, so thin of things you would wear with gray... black is an obvious, but you can go for any color.. reds, teals, burnt orange is huge right now, pinks... you can do anything that would go with black or gray.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 27, 2007)

you could wear all black accessories and black shoes, black clutch?

it's a cute dress. i think it might be hard finding silver shoes of the same tone of silver, so if you don't want or can't find silver shoes then I'd go with matching black accessories


----------



## girl2006 (Nov 1, 2007)

its going to be cold when i wear it so do you think i could wear somekind of tights?? like black or gray or would that look ridiculous?? ive seen people wear black tights and black shoes under short dresses but would it look good under a silver dress???? like this


----------



## jackie_O0o (Nov 1, 2007)

i think the black tights or leggings would be cute.


----------



## luxotika (Nov 1, 2007)

Anything and everything the ladies mentioned above would be super hot!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with the ladies responses.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 1, 2007)

silver boatneck, black tights... could work...

i'm so lost on the shoes tho...

Ooooh, Neiman Marcus. CYOOT shoes!

They have lotsa grays and silvers. Cost b/t $600-800 tho...


----------



## girl2006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif silver boatneck, black tights... could work...
i'm so lost on the shoes tho...

Ooooh, Neiman Marcus. CYOOT shoes!

They have lotsa grays and silvers. Cost b/t $600-800 tho...

if i wore black tights would i have to wear black shoes or could i go with a colored or silver or something like that or would that look funny???


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 2, 2007)

Black tights with black shoes is hot with a silver dress!!


----------



## fawp (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *girl2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its going to be cold when i wear it so do you think i could wear somekind of tights?? like black or gray or would that look ridiculous?? ive seen people wear black tights and black shoes under short dresses but would it look good under a silver dress???? like this
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s...ene/zooey2.jpg

I agree! I think black tights (opaque or slightly sheer) would be really cute. I'd stick to black, though, bright colored tights might look a litte too...young?


----------

